# Too many books



## Svrtnsse (Dec 17, 2013)

The question of this weeks What If? is:

*At what point in human history were there too many (English) books to be able to read them all in one lifetime?*

Reading Every Book


----------



## Ruby (Dec 18, 2013)

Isn't this question a bit subjective: wouldn't it depend on whether you're a quick or a slow reader? How long is a lifetime? What if you like reading books more than once?


----------



## Svrtnsse (Dec 18, 2013)

The answer is based on guesstimates and averages and assumes you're reading 16 hours a day at 300 words per minute. The article in the link holds the details (and the answer).


----------



## Ruby (Dec 18, 2013)

Sorry, I didn't notice the link.


----------



## Shockley (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm way more interested in average words per minute, especially for Corin Tellado and the like.


----------

